# Griggs Tuesday Nighters



## BassinAssassin (Jan 29, 2009)

With the added Monday nighters between Griggs and O'shay I'm wondering when will the Tuesday nighters start up? I know the Monday nighters start April 11th at Griggs. Is anyone planning on fishing both of these or plan to stick to one over the other. Mike Denny who used to fish Tuesday nighters is one of the co-directors along with the NBAA Brand behind it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate to hear there's another week night tournament at Griggs and O'Shaugnessy. There's so much pressure on them now and this will only add to the pressure. Between this, the Tuesday and the morning tournaments plus the Sunday's and the open, clubs etc, I honestly believe this is going to hurt the quality of fishing.
Doesn't surprise me though, every year we see more and more that think they can run a better tournament. Good luck with another one. I think I'll just do a lot more "fun" fishing during the week while most people are working this year.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Cheer up buddy! i agree the lake will be pounded as it is every year. But i have to say there have been some good fish brought in the last few years even with all the pressure. I have noticed a lot more 3lb fish being caught. It makes me wonder how such a small fishery can handle all the pressure but it always seems to. Luckilly i think that there is a lot of fishable water at griggs. i can't think of very many places on griggs where i have not caught a bass. I think the bigger problem may be how the new boathouse is utilized. Im worried its gonna have rowers ten times what it used to have. Those rowing lanes probably will be out more often. Guess we will see, that may actually effect the wakeboarders more. Luckilly the monday morning events usually only have a few boats and the tuesday nighters get around 12 to 15 on average. Got a feeling the nbaa circuit will get more. I see where you are coming from but you should try to make a few tourneys, there are a lot of good people at them. That being said i will not be able to fish all of them because of work and if i have a day off i may go somewhere else.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not saying there isn't good people at these, I just think there's enough at this time. I have caught as many big fish from both griggs and O'shaunessy as anyone over the past 25+ years, and agree that it does still produce them. Having an event almost every night will effect the river though. It may take a little time, but I'm sure we'll see this take it's toll. 
I do hope they have permits for Griggs, as I know the police and waterways people have been told to check each group for permits this year. They are coming down hard on the permits as a way to control the number of events. I think it has to do with the rowers, and the budget cuts the City has made, but we'll see I am sure.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

To answer the original question, I spoke with Bill Foster last Saturday, and he is planning on running the Tuesday nighters again this year. He said they will probably start the second week of April. Can't wait!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hopefully I will be able to fish some of these this year.

Simon


----------



## BassinAssassin (Jan 29, 2009)

The monday nighters is rotating each week. So, with the Sunday and Monday tournements rotating and the Monday crowd usually around 5-6 boats we should be fine. Tuesday nighters are usually around 12-15 boats with 4-5 boats only having one guy fishing. I know Monday morning has mostly singles also. Ive been feeding the bass all winter so they should be getting preety huge. I spoted several 6-7 lb class fish scuba diving last week and shocked up hundreds of three pounders as well.
Bill Hermanson


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

As of right now there are no plans to continue the Monday am deal due to work schedules and other commitments of the guys that have run it in the past myself included


----------

